# Snails On Plants....how To Get Rid Of Them?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

What can i do to newly bought plants to make sure i wont have a snail problem?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

bleach dipping in a solution of 10:1 water and bleach


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> bleach dipping in a solution of 10:1 water and bleach


for about 2-3mins?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

JBL has released a new snail trap - the Limcollect II. For those who haven't used one before these are quite effective and this model shows real promise too.

Basically you put a fish food tablet in the green section in the middle of the trap -JBL recommend NovoFect - and place it on the gravel at the bottom of the tank. The snails crawl in, but can't crawl out again.

The baffles inside the trap can be height adjusted to make sure fish can't get in and JBL recommend you set the trap at night to deter any fish trying to get in for the food. Next day take it out, unscrew the top and discard the pests. Simple and effective.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Man why the hell didnt I think of that. Ingenious.


----------

